# Chicago Musky Show



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, it's getting to be that time of year again. Although I do love the Ohio Show, I do most of my lure purchasing at the Chicago Show. For those of you who have not been there, it is an incredible sight for any musky guru. We will be heading up there, just curious if anyone else planned on going? If so we should all meet up!

Date: January 9, 10, & 11
www.chicagomuskyshow.com

Nearest Hotel:
Holiday Inn Express
847-593-9400


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Jim I am going to be there. Not sure how many days. An overnighter for sure. 

John


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

I would love to go, but it's a tad bit far for me.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

TIGGER said:


> Jim I am going to be there. Not sure how many days. An overnighter for sure.
> 
> John


John, are you showing baits or just going as a spectator?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Steve, I was just going to look around and hang out with Mike Mordas and his friends. He is having a booth there. 

I have some other people that want to meet up with me who I have been emailing back and forth with for a couple of years with.

I was there two years ago with Luredaddy. We did a one day road trip. It was my first musky show that I had gone to. I liked it alot. It was all musky stuff for sure. I enjoy seeing all the lures!!!!!!!!! They have a swimming pool they use as a test tank. I want to see that this time.

John


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah I want to see the tank too. Here's what it looks like:


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

I was at the Chicago show in Jan '07 and the pool demo with Mike Hulbert was great! The show is at Harper College and all the water demos were in an olympic size swimming pool with stadium seating! Oh yeah, and I had no problem spending $500 on lures in 2 hours!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Swap meet Saturday PM after the show. Gets bigger every year. Have a drink, something to eat & shoot the breeze w/musky guys of all description. 

Bait selection is hit & miss, but the prices always get better toward closing time.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

The Chicago Show is the Hollywood of Musky Fishing! This is the best part for me. Walking around from booth to booth seeing/talking to people face to face that you only see or read about in magazines or videos. The best part is that 9 out of 10 are really down to earth and will talk fishing with you!


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Winter hasn't been here that long and I'm already starting to show signs of cabin fever. I recently decided to make the trek up to Chicago with some buddies of mine for a day trip. I'll probably see some of you guys there.

Later,
George


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like the weather has screwed up my trip to the Chicago show  

I'll be painting lures Saturday instead.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

The show was great! There was alot of snow there. I think it may have kept some people away. 

I went to the swap meet also. It was my first time for that. Lots of different stuff to pick from.


----------

